# Crome toast racks.



## bobbobbbq (Apr 30, 2016)

Does any of you fine people know if it's safe to use Crome plated toast racks in a smoker?
I bought a couple for standing my ribs up to save space but am now doubting myself as to weather they are safe?

Bob.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 1, 2016)

They are fine to use.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2016)

Hello Bob.  Well this is a bugger bear for me.  That toast rack was never meant to be put into an oven or a smoker.  How thick is the chrome coating?   Is it chrome? Or just some shiny plating?  I agree with dirtsailor in that IF it is chrome you may be alright; but is it and what quality coating is it?  I know I am a "worry wart", but I would not use it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 2, 2016)

They should be fine - can you upload a photo? If they are designed for food contact (toast) then they should be OK. The metal to avoid for direct food contact is zinc - galvanized.


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys but I decided to bin them after realising my ribs were not going to stand up in them.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 3, 2016)

Seen some one use a thing from IKEA, it's an holder for saucepan lids.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ May 3, 2016






Stainless Steel and under £5.00


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 3, 2016)

They look much better than what I was trying to use. 
Are they adjustable?


----------



## wade (May 3, 2016)

Here is another one that is similar to the ones I use. It is more expensive than the one Steve posted though... £17.50 inc P&P














Rib Rack.jpg



__ wade
__ May 3, 2016






Steve's one from IKEA looks great for the price. It does have some plastic feet on it but they should be easy to remove. It is certainly adjustable but it also looks quite big from the IKEA photo. With all of those scissor joints it could be difficult to clean but I expect it would go in the dishwasher.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70154800/

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/assembly_instructions/variera-pot-lid-organiser__AA-741347-1.pdf


----------



## wade (May 3, 2016)

Be careful of the size when you buy one. I have bought ones in the past that are too big to fit into the smoker with whole racks of ribs loaded. The one below is the Weber rib rack in one of my 22.5" kettles. As you can see it only just fits in there.













Ribs6.jpg



__ wade
__ May 3, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (May 3, 2016)

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> They look much better than what I was trying to use.
> Are they adjustable?



Yes they are adjustable. Seen some one use it the other way up (prongs down) in a Sous Vide with weight on top to hold food under the water.


----------

